# 60d?



## mannyarboledajr (Jun 11, 2012)

hey peeps, so i MAY have the opportunity to trade my relatively new for a brand new 60d. i know its new cause im gonna go buy it with my old man. he likes my t3i and i gave him the option of trading the new 60d for my t3i and i give him some cash just to make it a better trade for him since he will be paying more for the 60d than i did for the t3i. i am learning photography and i think the 60d is a better choice for me since its bigger, has a faster burst rate and other perks over the t3i. i am not really interested in doing much video but the 60d does video well also. what would you guys think? would the 60d be a better choice for me?


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 11, 2012)

60D is a slightly better camera than t3i but pardon me for asking, why do you want to trade your camera for 60D and pay up the price difference?  When shooting with the rebel, have you ever ran across certain limitations that you knew you couldn't get around, unless getting a different camera body?

What about a T4i?


----------



## mannyarboledajr (Jun 11, 2012)

sorry, i meant i would give him some cash just to make it a better trade for him (i edited my original post to reflect said change)
not really interested in the t4i cause i have a t3i and i like the way the 60d feels (size, weight, etc) when i hold it...eventually i would wanna go with a 7d or 5d (or whatever incarnation is available at the time) and the 60d seems like a better starting point for my growth as a photographer than the t3i.  i could be wrong which is why i am asking you kind folks for some advice


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, I am not sure what others will suggest but I'd recommend keeping your t3i, saving up and going straight to 7D or 5D.  You don't need an intermediate step just to "learn."  

I went from a rebel to 5d3 and first 2 days I was overwhelmed but slowly trying things out, watching youtube and reading the manual I got it figured out.  

You may be thinking that it's worth it to sell that t3i to your friend while you can, get his 60d and then sell it once you're ready to make the jump as it will have higher value.  This, of course, is up to you but I wouldn't hold my breath to it just to pull off this deal.  Save up and get what you want, by then, selling your rebel.


----------



## toughsamurai (Jun 13, 2012)

Since you are a leaner T3i itself enough. As sovietdoc said when you realy want to upgrade you can think of 7D and 5D.


----------



## Akrobby (Jun 13, 2012)

I am firmly in the learner class myself. Originally bought the 3Ti, but was strongly considering the 60D.  I figured out a solution though. My wife is now the owner of the T3i and I have the 60D. Worked out for all involved. I do like the bigger body of the 60D, the function wheel on the back. I say go for it.


----------

